# Poweramp recommendations for HTPC



## bassmann (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi all,

I’m looking at upgrading my AVR which I must say is still going solid and served me well but is approximately 10yrs old, a Yamaha RX-V740. I’m looking to replace this with a poweramp in my setup.

I’m having trouble determining what products to target however…

With the upgrade I wish to achieve the following;
-	An amp that is sonically superior to the RX-V740’s poweramp
-	The intended room is only 18m2 so I figure I don’t need to go overkill on power output, rather focus on an amp that displays a balanced neutral soundstage and frequency response and constancy with all channels driven
-	My setup has changed significantly from when I purchased the 740... Right now, I drive the pre’s with a HTPC that does DAC via a MAudio Profire 610 connected to the pre-ins on the 740. Effectively the HTPC does all the processing, room correction, parametrics and the 740 only does amplification. I’m happy with this setup, therefore figure I’m best to just buy a decent poweramp as an upgrade rather than a new AVR and not use the features. Any thoughts on this appreciated?

As a solution I’ve looked the Emotiva UPA-700 which I’ve read good feedback on and is good value. I understand at the time the RX-V740 came out it was a top-end, mainstream model from Yamaha. Therefore just from an amplification perspective, where does the UPA-700 sit vs. the RX-V740? Same sonically or leagues apart? 

Alternatively open to suggestions on other models/brands that will achieve what I’m after. For eg. I’ve read good things on the Rotel power amps but I get the impression that they are overpriced for what you get???

Thanks,

Bassmann


----------

